# Duplicate Folder names, same directory



## legacygeek (Jul 31, 2008)

This is pertaining to Windows 7 Home Premium. I have found that in a directory I can have multiple folders with the exact same name. I noticed this today when I reinstalled "WhereIsIt 2010", it automatically creates a directory in the documents folder called "WhereIsIt Catalogs" with just a dummy "sample" file in the folder. As, usual I took my copy of the backup of the "WhereIsIt Catalogs" file and copied it to the document directory and then I ended up with 2 of the same file folders. To prove to myself I wasn't losing it I created another folder of the same name and YES I ended up with three copies of the same folder in one directory...Is this a new "feature" or do I have a problem? I have scanned for viruses and found nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this can cause quite a problem down the road.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Duplicate file/ sub-directory names cannot exist within the same directory.

Bring up a cmd/DOS prompt - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | select "Run as Administrator" | Paste -- 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
dir "%userprofile%\documents" /a /o:n > 0 & start notepad 0
[/FONT]
```
A Notepad will open with the results.

Look at filenames/ directory names. Are any the same?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## legacygeek (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, I did as jcgriff2 recommended, I created a directory in my Documents directory called "PcSetup" then I created a new folder and copy and pasted "PcSetup" as the folder name and ended up with 2 folders named "PcSetup" then I ran cmd.exe as administrator with the instructions provided and when I got the results they were the same for the one "PcSetup" file example as the two "PcSetup" file example (exactly the same). However, it will not allow me to do this a third time. This is just weird, never have I seen this and I've been using windows since Windows 3.0.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Post the Notepad results.

There cannot be 2 sub-directories named PcSetup in the Documents directory.

Bring up a cmd/DOS prompt - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | select "Run as Administrator" | Paste -- 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
dir "%userprofile%\documents" /a > 0 & start notepad 0
[/FONT]
```
A Notepad will open with the results.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## legacygeek (Jul 31, 2008)

notepad results with single "PcSetup" directory:

Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 08A4-8557

Directory of C:\Users\Legacygeek\documents

01/22/2011 04:31 PM <DIR> .
01/22/2011 04:31 PM <DIR> ..
01/09/2011 01:28 PM 402 desktop.ini
01/12/2011 10:47 AM <DIR> Media Go
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Music [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Music]
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Pictures [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Pictures]
01/08/2011 01:28 PM <DIR> My Print Creations
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Videos [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Videos]
01/23/2011 03:24 PM <DIR> Outlook Files
01/08/2011 01:07 PM <DIR> PcSetup
1 File(s) 402 bytes
9 Dir(s) 217,778,339,840 bytes free

notepad results with dual "PcSetup" Directory:

Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 08A4-8557

Directory of C:\Users\Legacygeek\documents

01/22/2011 04:31 PM <DIR> .
01/22/2011 04:31 PM <DIR> ..
01/09/2011 01:28 PM 402 desktop.ini
01/12/2011 10:47 AM <DIR> Media Go
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Music [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Music]
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Pictures [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Pictures]
01/08/2011 01:28 PM <DIR> My Print Creations
01/06/2011 04:03 PM <JUNCTION> My Videos [C:\Users\Legacygeek\Videos]
01/23/2011 03:24 PM <DIR> Outlook Files
01/08/2011 01:07 PM <DIR> PcSetup
1 File(s) 402 bytes
9 Dir(s) 217,778,323,456 bytes free

I would post a capture of the actual directory containing 2 "PcSetup" folders but I guess you can't do that without having a URL link to do so...but I can create 2 identical folders of any name in the directory.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Attach a screenshot to post. 

However, if you RIGHT-click on the 2 "same-named" directories you see, you will find different targets.


----------



## legacygeek (Jul 31, 2008)

I Have a screenshot but can't find a way to attach it to a post in this forum, my only options seem to be posting the image to a URL, which I don't have, or post a link to a URL.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tech Handbook - How to Post a Screenshot


----------



## legacygeek (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is the screenshot of the duplicate folders


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You will notice that you are looking at a library directory (documents Library)that includes two locations.

Folders of the same name can appear in a library because they are stored in different actual location but just displayed in one place (library).

If you right click on each of the folders with the same name and select properties, you will see where they are actually stored.


----------

